# De Rosa King XL test



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

I have read some postings referring to a road test Procycling had on the King XL but can not find the article to read first hand. From what I can ascertain the tester did not like it.
Any one know of this article or have first hand knowledge of the King Xl(non sloping) and it's ride parameters. Especially helpful if you weight 190 or so. thanks,


----------



## colint (Feb 27, 2007)

can't remember a test in procycling. One was done by Pez, he loved the bike

http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/default.asp?pg=fullstory&id=3150


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

the only review of the King I read in procycling is the one that chris boardman did. He's the british ex-pro who road for Gan. To paraphrase his review, he said it looked nice but did not perform up to the looks. He said it was a bike "for poseurs", to quote him.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*"that's it"*

that is the test I wanted to read, something about riding it to a cafe etc. He (boardman) reviews a lot of bikes was just curious to the particulars not just the poseur'cafe comments. It is really tough to judge a frame when someone like him slags it then you read a comment from an owner who seems resonable and has many bikes, like Gnarly and he likes it. go figure. impossible to test ride one for me, but the geometry is spot on.


----------

